# JL Stealthbox or Custom sub box for Toyota Sequoia?



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

First time post here. Just getting back into car audio after a 5 year hiatus (using the factory oem JBL sound system) with my 2003 Toyota Sequoia. I am looking for advice/recommendations for adding a (stealth install) subwoofer system. 

My truck is sitting in my local car audio shop now having an Alpine CDA-117 with Imprint, Alison SR2 amp and Hertz 165.4 fronts installed. 

After my wallet recovers in a month or so, I want to add/build-in a sub system back in the cargo area. There is a pocket / storage compartment built into the plastic side wall panels that makes a perfect stealth location.

My first search comes up with the JL Audio Stealthbox;

THE HARD DATA:
Contains one 10W3v3-4 in a sealed enclosure. 500 watt power handling. Wired for 4 ohm mono. Stealthbox® installs inside factory cargo area trim panel. Fabric covered, steel-mesh grille included. No cargo space is lost.. 

Sounds perfect until I see the $550 price tag. 

And this leads to my main question - Are these JL Stealthboxes a default concensus good product and good value? I'm looking for solid sound quality, not maximum spls, or show appeal. 

To custom build in a sub box I can easily envision burning up a weekend and/or paying someone $200-$300 in labor plus material and another $200 on an equal quality sub and end up in the same total cost.

I ran an number of searches here (and google) and didn't really see this specific question raised or discussed {ie - merits of a stealthbox versus custom build}.

Thanks
Kenreau


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The Stealthbox is of similar cost compared to having someone make and load an custom fiberglass enclosure. The only other option to keep your costs low would be to build it yourself. There are plenty of tutorials on the subject and check out fiberglassforums. I built mine for around $200 then bought sub for about $125, *but* this was with many hours of labor and waiting for things to dry.

This search might yield more results comparing Stealthbox versus custom

stealthbox fiberglass yourself site:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ - Google Search


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the Stealthboxes. If it has the size of sub you want, then I say go for it. Like said above, you could easily spend the same amount on a custom built one, but who knows about the fit and finish. I hardly find a Stealthbox that I hate, except of course my vehicle's (New Xterra).


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

That's good feedback, thanks guys!

It sounds like the Stealthbox is the way to go for me. I have built boxes and pods 10-12 years ago and appreciate how much time they can consume. And time is a real premium for me at this point. I am glad to read the Stealthbox get such favorable responses.

I'll start shopping for one.

Thanks
Kenreau


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

People tend to get shocked when first looking at the price of stealthboxes..until they sit down and do the math.

Material will be between $100-200. The JL w3 10" retails for about $219. Plus all the time and work you will put into making that box, you end up paying about the same in cash, except you lost many hours and I will almost guarantee it won't come out looking as nice as JL's stealthbox.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I’ve got a stealthbox in my ’06 Tundra that I’ve been extremely happy with. It sounds great, is completely hidden, and was fairly easy to install. They don’t play as low due to their smaller size, but plenty of nice tight bass nonetheless.

Look for one on ebay. I got mine from there for a little more than half of MSRP, and it was BNIB from a JL dealer.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Product Selection & Comparisons - DIYMA.com

I sure wish our "mods" would understand we actually have a section for product selection, and move things...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Product Selection & Comparisons - DIYMA.com
> 
> I sure wish our "mods" would understand we actually have a section for product selection, and move things...


You don't get to tell mods what to do and your insulting advice is not welcome.

FYI, I determine where the thread should go by more than just one factor and in this case I thought the person might end up needing more advice than just a "this vs that".


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

ISTundra said:


> I&#146;ve got a stealthbox in my &#146;06 Tundra that I&#146;ve been extremely happy with. It sounds great, is completely hidden, and was fairly easy to install. They don&#146;t play as low due to their smaller size, but plenty of nice tight bass nonetheless.
> 
> Look for one on ebay. I got mine from there for a little more than half of MSRP, and it was BNIB from a JL dealer.


There is absolutely zero authorized JL Audio dealers on eBay. I don't care what it says on the listing, there is no seller on eBay that is authorized.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Angrywhopper said:


> There is absolutely zero authorized JL Audio dealers on eBay. I don't care what it says on the listing, there is no seller on eBay that is authorized.


I didn't say it was advertised by an authorized JL dealer. I simply bought it from a non-descript ebay seller, and when it arrived -the shipper's name & address on the package was a JL dealer in Alabama. I'm sure it happens a lot.


----------



## Jeff Misch (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenreau,

I have a mint-condition, barely used stealth box for your Sequoia for sale! I bought it for my 2003 Sequoia and ended up selling the Sequoia six months after having it installed in that rear side compartment/enclosure. Actually, I have a brand-new amp that I used to drive the sub, as well as a custom-built low-profile amp box that was built for my Sequoia that fit in the very back, but still allowed me to fold all seats down. Feel free to call me at 512-904-0755 and I'll send pics of the box. I'll sell the sub for $350 and the box for $50. You are welcome to either independently, as well. I was just about to eBay the sub today and found your thread.

Everything was installed by Jackie Cooper Electronics in Edmond, OK and I can put you in touch with the guy who did the install for reference.

Thanks!

Jeff




Kenreau said:


> First time post here. Just getting back into car audio after a 5 year hiatus (using the factory oem JBL sound system) with my 2003 Toyota Sequoia. I am looking for advice/recommendations for adding a (stealth install) subwoofer system.
> 
> My truck is sitting in my local car audio shop now having an Alpine CDA-117 with Imprint, Alison SR2 amp and Hertz 165.4 fronts installed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Misch (Feb 24, 2011)

Kenreau,

I am a novice in this forum. I posted a "quote" and am not sure whether or not I was supposed to "reply" to your post instead. Again, I have the exact sub you are looking for and had it installed in my Sequoia. It completely disappears in the rear quarter panel. I sold my Sequoia six months after having it installed and am now going to sell the Sub. I can be reached at 512-904-0755.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Jeff,

Thanks for the post. I will pm you. I did just find a sequoia stealthbox this weekend someone pulled from an install, but I would still like to see what you have available.

Thx
Kenreau


----------



## Tunalollipop (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff Misch said:


> Kenreau,
> 
> I am a novice in this forum. I posted a "quote" and am not sure whether or not I was supposed to "reply" to your post instead. Again, I have the exact sub you are looking for and had it installed in my Sequoia. It completely disappears in the rear quarter panel. I sold my Sequoia six months after having it installed and am now going to sell the Sub. I can be reached at 512-904-0755.
> 
> ...


Jeff, is the stealth box still available? I am also in search of a box for my wife's sequoia!


----------



## Tunalollipop (Apr 13, 2011)

One last shot before I purchase a new one...anyone...?


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

Tunalollipop said:


> One last shot before I purchase a new one...anyone...?


For what it's worth, I am selling my JL Audio Stealthbox for my 2003 Toyota Sequoia. I will post in Classified section shortly. Plus the Alpine mono amp to go with it. Just had too many other distractions to get it all installed and my commute to work was reduced to a car pool so I rarely get to listen to it.

Thx
Kenreau


----------

